# Boxing on HBO



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Victor Ortiz vs Jeff Resto - HBO PPV - 12/6/08
http://www.boxingforum.com/boxing-u...or-ortiz-vs-jeff-resto-hbo-ppv-12-6-08-a.html

Oscar Delahoya vs Manny Pacquiao - HBO PPV - 12/6/08
http://www.boxingforum.com/boxing-u...hoya-vs-manny-pacquiao-hbo-ppv-12-6-08-a.html


----------

